# Package Bees



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a ton of questions for you about what you're trying to do, and I can see you have a ton of questions too. This going to take some time to iron out, but for now I'm going to go to bed and sleep on it. If nobody answers you before morning on this, we'll take it up then.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm curiously watching this thread, as I live only about 45 minutes from Riverdale and drive past (on M-46) fairly regularly. Depending on winter losses, I may well be looking for packages in the spring.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Every state that I am aware of requires a permit to sell package bees, you need to contact your state agricultural division, plant industry division, to get one. There is a fee and you must provide a certificate of health for the bees you are selling from the state of origin (where the packages you got to sell came from).

There are a couple ways to do what you are trying to do. You'll need to find a supplier and enter into an agreement to have a certain number of packages available at a particular date in the spring. The package producers are going to require some payment in advance based on how many packages you will be needing and the approximate date you want them. To get this money you need to take deposits from customers (generally the way it is done). Your profit on this whole deal comes from charging the customer more for the package than what you agree to get them for from the producer. Assuming that you will only be delivering packages to customers on one particular day in the spring, you will have to personally transport, or make arrangements with a trucker to have them transported from the place of origin to you, to be available on that particular day for pickup. Besides being a lot of paperwork and communication issues with customers, there are lots of things that can go wrong before the packages even arrive, weather delays, transportation problems, etc. Hopefully the packages arrive in perfect condition because if not you'll have to deal with complaining customers. I'm sure that I forgot to mention a couple things, but that's the gist of it. The possibility exists for many headaches, and personally I would not want to deal with all of it, but thats just me, thankfully there are bolder ones out there who do.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

First you have to find a supplier. Second you have to get everyones money to pay for the bees before season. 
Are you going to haul the bees yourself from the supplier? This is the part that can make or break you. Dealer complain about shipping cost of packages, so many haul the bees themselves until they lose a load and there house.

Good money in it if all goes right. If it was easy everyone would do it.

Biggest problem right know is finding a good supplier. If you don't get a good supplier you won't be in business very long.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

The Honey Householder said:


> Biggest problem right know is finding a good supplier. If you don't get a good supplier you won't be in business very long.


You get what you pay for generally, sometimes its better to pay a little more than "cheap".


----------



## Brandonc (Jan 20, 2011)

Well thank you for all the tips to try to get me possibly closer to selling package bees. And I am choosing to transport the bees myself


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Laws vary from state to state. Many in recent years have repealed previous requirements for permits, inspections, etc. Many have not. Most states require a certificate to take bees across state lines. Some require specific permits to sell queens or packages in their state.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Transport as mentioned is tough.. enclosed trailer? open? vent fans? miss it by a day and you can kill all the bees in a hurry. this year was tough for me..... first load hit snow and wet rain on the way home.... came home to 4 inches of new snow in a freak storm. Second trip, fuel pump went out in the truck on a hot day in the gergia sunshine... rental truck on friday night ran 1000.00 all profit gone......
Supplier is key, I use 3 of them. this year they all had some issues on dates, only one made all the dates.. one was 7 weeks late.......

Normaly you don't need anything but the inspection permit from the original supplier. don't know about MI.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I would contact Oliverez and talk to them. they ship bees with their own trucks. You may need to purchase 1000+ packages to make it worth it for them to ship. You have to pay them in advance as well. So you send them a check for $56,000 for the packages and $15,000 for shipping. and you charge $78 per package for 2 pounds of bees and a queen and you make a few grand for yourself. then the 300+ people you sold to all want to talk to you for half a hour each on how to install them, feed them, super them, etc. then when the really dumb ones put them in wrong and kill them they want you to fix that too. Never as easy as just selling a few packages of bees.


----------



## brownbuff75 (Jul 1, 2013)

Just Curious, couldn't you just make your own packages instead of going with a supplier. Granted you will need a lot more hives in order to do so, but if your a small opperation and if your know your orders before hand or say I can only hand 50 packages with the size of my operation.(just picked a number) Would that be another option?


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

rainesridgefarm, that sums it up pretty well.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds like he is or was a package dealer.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

The local guy I bought a few packages from, before I learned to overwinter nucs, has a system down. He sells two loads separated by a couple of weeks. He uses Olivarez to deliver the bees. To balance the flow of people he gives them a time slot by last initial. On package day he gets 2 or 3 guys to help him. It is very close to drive through service. All he will sell for supplies on that day is syrup and pattys. 
He has a website. He has a blog, and he posts updates of when the load is expected as the time gets closer. In the early part of the year he sends out a package order form and gives a deadline of when he needs the orders in. On this form he lists a check box for queen type, 2 pound or three pound, first delivery, or second delivery. 
He sells out every year. I believe he also orders some spare queens for those that may be DOA. He gives $5 back for the cage. I also think he may physically check that the queen in each package is alive before he sells it, but I am not certain on that. People come from up to 100 miles for the bees.


----------

